# Applications gratuites



## Keikoku (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je me demandais s'il existait un site qui référence les applications gratuites de l'ipad de manière un peu plus agréable à chercher que cette saloperie d'app store que je trouve bien assez fatigant à utiliser...

Ce serait super!

Merci 

PS: Je précise: ce serait sympa une application pour iPad ! Et pas une espèce d'application dégueux qui se pixelise au zoom


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Octobre 2011)

Ne pas hésiter à utiliser Google !
http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&cp=0&gs...osb&fp=3a4f763009c3bfed&biw=1401&bih=796&bs=1
Tu as le choix !


----------



## lineakd (12 Octobre 2011)

@keikoku, j'utilise appshopper et appmoinschères.


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Octobre 2011)

Pareil, Appmoinscheres est très bien.


----------



## Keikoku (13 Octobre 2011)

merci de l'info


----------

